# Cayo 173



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Just trying to do a little research on these boats and was wanting to see if anyone knew of one here on the Texas / Louisiana coast. Everything I have been able to find on them has been very positive. I have spoken with the owner / builder and am considering having one built. I have been fishing out of a couple of 21' bay boats over the last few years, but grew up running small john boats. Just really looking to simplify, get back to the basics (tiller) and get shallow when I want. This would be my first TPS so I do have a lot to learn here. Open to opinions and input, thanks.

http://www.cayoboatworks.com/skiffs/cayo173/


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

*cayo*

I don't know anything about them but they're good looking boats. Probably a lot of info on microskiff.com on them.

Post the build if you pull the trigger on one, love a good boat build thread. Good luck!


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

rvd2 said:


> I don't know anything about them but they're good looking boats. Probably a lot of info on microskiff.com on them.
> 
> Post the build if you pull the trigger on one, love a good boat build thread. Good luck!


Thanks, for the suggestion. I have canvassed Microskiff and found some good info there for sure. Was really hoping to find one somewhat locally to be able to look at in person without going to Florida where they are built.


----------



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

I pulled the trigger on the Salt Marsh Heron, build started May 1st and got it 2 weeks ago. I have heard Cayo offers a better looking finish on their boats. But if you would like to explore more options like my Heron let me know.


















:texasflag


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

*Heron*



elsillo said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Salt Marsh Heron, build started May 1st and got it 2 weeks ago. I have heard Cayo offers a better looking finish on their boats. But if you would like to explore more options like my Heron let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the offer, I am not dead set on the Cayo so I may take up on the offer on your Heron, it is a beautiful skiff BTW.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^nice ride


----------



## Teeser (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't have any experience with Cayo; however, I have heard great things on Microskiff regarding build quality. One important detail I have noticed though is that there seem to be a ton of nearly new Cayo 173s that end up in the classifieds. My guess is that since these skiffs only have a 62" beam that they are a bit narrower than most people would like and so they upgrade to the 180 (or another manufacturer).

I purchased a Beavertail Mosquito last year and have had every expectation completely exceeded from the before the build started to current performance.

http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/models/mosquito

I also looked at the Ankona lines of boats and they appear to be a great bang for the buck. What ultimately swayed me to Beavertail was extra length and better fit and finish (not that it catches more fish but was a factor for resale if poling wasn't for me).

If you're in the Houston area, Beavertail will be displaying their boats at Gordy & Sons on the July 20th and 21st displaying a few of their skiffs and will have a demo day on the water on the 22nd.


----------



## Kyz (Oct 8, 2018)

Solodaddio said:


> ^nice ride


Agree with you


----------



## tgjoiner (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Cayo 173 if you're still interested in seeing one up close
League City area


----------

